# Time units over 4 hours



## stormygirl01 (May 5, 2009)

I remember hearing somewhere that its 1 unit for every 15 minutes up to 4 hours.  After 4 hours it's 1 unit for every 10 minutes.  Can anyone verify this for me.  If there is somewhere I can look to get the correct info please let me know.


----------



## MBAKER44 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have seen this with a few insurance companies but do not believe it is a standard written anywhere.


----------

